# [FHMX] randloser Druck



## vinc5nt (11. April 2004)

Hallo, 

ich möchte eine Broschüre randlos ausdrucken. Mein Drucker ist ein hp 960c ... eigentlich müsste der das können. Was muss ich in Freehand einstellen, damit der nicht immer so blöde Ränder macht - erstichtlich in der Print-Preview! 

Danke


PS: Wenn es nicht mit freehand geht, womit könnte es dann gehen?


----------



## thoru (11. April 2004)

moin 

habe in FH MX keine entesprechenden Einstellung
finden können, wohl ähnlich wie du. An meinem
Drucker, Canon i560, muss ich das auch über den
Treiber einstellen. Vielleicht bietet dein HP ja eine
ähnliche Funktion, versteckt in einen unter-unter-Menü.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

